# Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember

*Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes​*Unter Bezugnahme auf diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230031
hier ein Kommentar zu der Geschichte:

Es gibt halt - wie so oft im Leben verschiedene Aspekte des selben Vorganges, den man da diskutieren kann.

Beide unten genannte Aspekte beziehen sich auf den im Thread genannten Zeitungsartikel, welchen wir weder beweisen noch widerlegen können. 

Und das dient mir nur als Anlass zur Betrachtung verschiedener Punkte im Umgang zwischen Verbänden der Schützer und Angler sowie der Politik und Parteien und keinesfalls zur Verächtlichmachung von Christian Ströbele, der gerade in seiner politischen  Karrerie viel erreicht hat.

Erster Aspekt:
Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht den Ausführungen der jungen Angler sondern sehe das als Schutzbehauptung - was ich natürlich nicht beweisen kann.

Zweiter Aspekt:
Dass gerade jemand wie Herr Ströbele, den man ja wohl nicht ganz zu Unrecht als personfiziertes links/grünes Gutmenschentum bezeichnen kann, seinen Ansprüchen, die er zumindest an andere immer stellt, nicht ansatzweise gerecht wird, wenn es um ihn selber geht - jedenfalls dann, wenn der Bericht so stimmt - ist aber auch in so einem Fall nachvollziehbar. Was ich aber auch nicht beweisen kann.

*Und nun??*
Und so, wie wir Angler mit unfähigen Verbänden und Funktionären zu kämpfen haben, denen letztlich der Kampf um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten wichtiger ist, als dass man sich für seine Klientel einsetzt, so ist das eben wohl auch in der "großen" Politik zu sehen.

Nur, warum wundert sich da jemand drüber, warum regt man sich da so drüber auf?

Gibt es nicht genügend andere Baustellen, über die sich der deutsche Michel mehr aufregen sollte oder könnte?

Der Punkt ist in meinen Augen, dass man hier eben an einer Person und einem Vorgang festmachen kann, wie wenig (eigener) Anspruch und Realität bei Politikern zusammen passen - und auch da schliesst sich dann aber schnell der Kreis zu unseren ureigensten Anglerproblemen. 

Sowenig wie der deutsche Michel willens oder in der Lage ist, der (Über)Macht der Parteien Einhalt zu gebieten (die sollen laut Verfassung an der politischen Willensbildung mitwirken, nicht diese für sich annektieren!!). sowenig schafft es der deutsche Angler, der letztlich gegen ihn selber gerichteten Macht der Verbände (VDSF wie DAV) Einhalt zu gebieten. 

Sondern bezahlt weiter brav die Kohle für das unglaubliche, inkompetente oder bösartige (je nachdem ob man davon ausgeht, dass Delegierte gut oder eben nicht oder falsch informiert sind von ihren Funktionären) Verhalten der Verbände ....

Wir haben den Grünen viel zu verdanken, es war zu ihrer Gründungszeit fast unvermeidlich, dass sich jemand der Umweltpolitik auch parlamentarisch angenommen hat.

Heute sind sie aber in den Mühlen der Poltik genau da angekommen, was sie früher mal kritisiert haben:
Reine Lobby- und Machtarbeit....

Ohne sachlich darüber nachzudenken, werden Dinge von Umweltverbänden übernommen und öffentlich postuliert, welche weder faktische noch wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen haben....

Man denke nur an die Abstimmung zum Kormoranmanagement gerade im Bundestag - als einzige Partei stimmten die Grünen dagegen.

Man kann ja nicht die eigene Klientel vor den Kopf stossen, auch wenn alle Fakten und Studien dagegen sprechen.

Ein anderes Beispiel dafür:
Obwohl ja gerade die Schützerklientel der Grünen immer dafür plädiert, Menschen weitgehend aus der Natur auszusperren und die Natur sich selber zu überlassen, werden genau von diesen dann Heuleraufzuchtstationen an der Nordsee betrieben bzw. unterstützt - ein direkter menschlicher Eingriff!! 

Dass die Nordsee für eine solch dichte Robbenpopulation weder genügend Fisch hergibt, noch genügend Ruheplätze hat und daher alle paar Jahre die Seehundstaupe das wieder bereinigen muss, wird hingenommen.

Und trotzdem zusätzlich durch menschlichen Eingriff (der Schützer oder Grüne muss wohl per se der bessere Mensch sein und darf das dann wohl..) dann weitere Seehunde durch die Heulerrettung und Aufzucht dazukommen. 

Oder liegt das daran, dass man besser Spenden mit knopfäugigen Heulern und Kormoranen sammeln kann, welche die Menschen im Gegensatz zu schleimigen Fischen eben auch sehen können?

Eine gezielte Jagd zur Reduzierung auf einen gesunden Bestand, den die Nordsee auch ernährn kann, wäre da wohl zielführender - einem (auch hier wieder: Beissreflex") "körnerfressenden Wohlstandsyuppie, der Grün wählen könnte", aber wohl kaum zu vermitteln....

Und hier schliesst sich dann auch wieder der Kreis zum Angeln:
Grüne wie Schützer wollen eben die Natur vor und leider nicht für den Menschen schützen (und leider auch unsere eigenen Verbände immer mehr)....

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn Angler bei einem solchen Vorfall, der eben an einer Gallionsfigur aufzeigt, wie heuchlerisch dieser Anspruch der Grünen ist, wenn man dann im Gegenzug sieht, wie diese sich selber verhalten? 

Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn sich diese Angler an einem Seeteil aufgehalten hätten, an dem Angeln nicht erlaubt gewesen wäre?

Wie hätten da Grüne und Schützer wieder einmal die Keule geschwungen....

Und was passiert öffentlich, wenn ein grüner Politiker in einem geschützten Seeteil schwimmt, wo das verboten ist?

Achja... 
Grüne und Schützer sind per se bessere Menschen und dürfen das, alles halb so schlimm, sie wollen ja immer das Gute und Richtige....

Und natürlich schreibt und berichtet darüber die Journaille der "seriösen" Medien nichts - man legt sich ja nicht mit Gutmenschen an........

Was mich dabei an dieser Diskussion stört, ist das gleiche wie bei der Kormorandiskussion unter uns Anglern:
Der unreflektierte Beissreflex, wenns um solche Dinge geht...

Ja, davon spreche ich auch mich persönlich nicht frei - zu viel müssen wir sowohl von den Gutmenschenpolitikern wie auch von unseren eigenen Verbänden da über uns ergehen lassen.

Mein Traum wäre es nach wie vor, dass die Vernünftigen in Politik und Verbänden (Schützer wie Angler) - sofern es davon eine ausreichende Anzahl geben sollte - sich mal zusammen setzen und endlich Naturschutz für Menschen statt vor Menschen angehen.

Wir alle brauchen gesunde Gewässer - Und man könnte auch zusammen daran arbeiten und so vielers erreichen (man denke nur an die erleichterten Baugenehmigungen für Bauern und daraus resultierend zig Mastbetriebe für Schweine und Hühner mit nachfolgender Nitratbelastung der Gewässer und des Grundwassers).

Angelvereine tun schon viel für Gewässer und Bestände/Artenschutz. 
Vom Müllsammeln (den Wohlstandsmüll genauso wie den "Anglermüll") über die Pflege der Gewässer und den Erhalt auch gerade gefährderter Arten (und beileibe nicht nur Fische..)..

Das müssten grüne Gutmenschen genauso wie Schützer anerkennen, dass hier sowohl viel Geld wie auch viel Arbeit von Anglern investiert wird - was wegfallen würde, dürfen Angler nicht mehr die Gewässer nutzen oder wenn die Nutzung immer weiter eingeschränkt wird. 

Auf der anderen Seite müssen auch wir Angler akzeptieren, dass man eben nicht an jedem Gewässer oder Gewässerteil unterwegs sein kann, da es teilweise durchaus sensible Bereiche gibt. 

Diese sollten allerdings nicht von Grünen oder Schützern oder von Wissenschaftlern bestimmt werden dürfen, welche von den Spenden der Schützerverbände bezahlt werden - nur weil vor 20 Jahren mal irgendwo die gestreifte Gelbbauchunke gesehen wurde, können deswegen nicht ganze Gewässer unter Vollschutz gestellt werden - sondern das sollte in kooperativer Zusammenarbeit geschehen.

Dazu scheinen aber eben leider weder Angler, Schützer noch Politiker in der Lage..

Und dann kommen dann wieder die Beissreflexe durch wie oben beschrieben...

Schützer und Grüne bekommen Schnappatmung, wenn sie den Anglern/Naturnutzern eine reinwürgen können... 

Umgekehrt geht den Anglern einer ab, wenn man wie im Falle hier dann einen Gutmenschen entlarven meint zu können..

Vielleicht sollten sich da mal beide Seiten einen anderen, für beide Seiten konstruktiveren Weg überlegen............ 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist in meinen Augen, dass man hier eben an einer Person und einem Vorgang festmachen kann, wie wenig (eigener) Anspruch und Realität bei Politikern zusammen passen - und auch da schliesst sich dann aber schnell der Kreis zu unseren ureigensten Anglerproblemen.



Das ist so nicht nachzuvollziehen. Ströbele repräsentiert weder die Grünen als solche (wenn das überhaupt ein einzelnes Parteimitglied tut), noch gehört er zu dem in die Mitte wandernden Mainstream der Grünen (also dem "Establishment"), noch erhebt er einen besonderen Anspruch auf die Vertretung von Umweltthemen (Ströbele beschäftigt sich mit Krieg und Frieden, Bürgerrechten, Geheimdiensten etc. und nicht mit knopfäugigen Robben, siehe http://www.stroebele-online.de/themen/index.html).

Die Prämissen, mit denen Du hier argumentierst, Thomas sind schlicht falsch, ganz unabhängig davon, was man sonst noch über Ströbele bemerken könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

Natürlich ist Ströbele eine! der Gallionsfiguren der Grünen...

Und ebenso natürlich ist diese Partei nicht gerade das, was man im allgemeinen als anglerfreundlich bezeichnet.

Da wir ein Medium für Angler sind, nutze ich diesen Vorfall natürlich!, um auf die Problematiken der Angler aufmerksam zu machen.

Und ich habe das ja gerade auch hergenommen, um auch die Defizite unserer Verbände zu beleuchten sowie die von uns Anglern selber.

Nicht umsonst habe ich mich selber dabei des "Beissreflexes" schuldig gemacht und bekannt.....

Das ist aber eben das Problem in einer Gesellschaft, welche mittels Funktionären (sei es in Parteien oder Verbänden) das gesamte politische Leben bestimmt.

Und dabei - auch in Politik wie Verbänden - immer weiter weg kommt von der Basis und dem realen Leben..

Und ich habe eben genauso, wie ich den Gutmenschenhabitus der Grünen und ihrer Wähler aus den Schützerkreisen kritisiert habe, den "Beissreflex" der Angler kritisiert.

Mir gehts da um mehr Gemeinsamkeit nicht mit (wie beim Angeln auch leider eben da nicht anders möglich) , sondern eben leider gegen die Funktionäre.

Gerade der Schlusssatz sollte dies wohl deutlich genug dokumentieren:


> Schützer und Grüne bekommen Schnappatmung, wenn sie den Anglern/Naturnutzern eine reinwürgen können...
> 
> Umgekehrt geht den Anglern einer ab, wenn man wie im Falle hier dann einen Gutmenschen entlarven meint zu können..
> 
> *Vielleicht sollten sich da mal beide Seiten einen anderen, für beide Seiten konstruktiveren Weg überlegen............*


----------



## Zoddl (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Nordsee für eine solch dichte Robbenpopulation weder genügend Fisch hergibt, noch genügend Ruheplätze hat und daher alle paar Jahre die Seehundstaupe das wieder bereinigen muss, wird hingenommen.


Gibts eine Quelle für den Fakt, dass die Nordsee zu wenig Fisch für die dortige Robbenpopulation hat? Wurde letztes Jahr von den Berufsfischern nicht von Massenfängen bei Schollen gesprochen? Wird die Nordsee von den Robben etwa leergefischt?

Hmmm...|kopfkrat
Sehr seltsam anmutende Aussage! Aber wirst natürlich schon Recht haben... nebenbei verbricht Grün ausreichend und nachvollziehbare Dinge, als das man auf so nen potentiellen Wackelkandidaten wie ne Robbe setzen muss.


Grüzze
Zoddl

PS: Mir gehts nicht um die Staupe, da die Natur Überpopulationen gerne ziemlich effizient durch Krankheiten reguliert. Lass se doch machen!
Und nee... das Knopfaugen - Phänomen zieht bei mir nicht. Dafür sind Lamm und Kalb einfach zu lecker!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ebenso natürlich ist diese Partei nicht gerade das, was man im allgemeinen als anglerfreundlich bezeichnet.



Das sehe ich nicht so (pauschal). Richtig ist vielmehr, dass die Grünen grundsätzlich bei jeder Anfrage (z.B. durch das Anglerboard) echte Standpunkte beziehen müssen, die in Teilen aus Anglersicht (sofern es auch hier überhaupt eine gemeinsame gibt) sinnvoll sind und in anderen Teilen nicht. Das müssen sie tun, weil sie eben Umweltschutz, Nutzung, Nachhaltigkeit etc. im Allgemeinen vertreten, während es der SPD, CDU, Linken im Zweifel völlig egal sein kann, wie sie sich in diesen Themenkomplexen - die vielfach überhaupt nicht ihre Grundthemen berühren - aufstellen. Insofern mag das Geplapper von Politikern anderer Couleur zwar anglerfreundlicher klingen, aber eben auch ganz hinten in der Prioritätsliste angesiedelt sein. Sprich: "man findet Angler gut und sagt das auch und tut im Zweifel nix". Sind ja nicht die Grünen, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten in den so oft bei Dir in der Kritik stehenden südlichen Bundesländern den Ton angaben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir alle brauchen gesunde Gewässer - Und man könnte auch zusammen daran arbeiten und so vielers erreichen (man denke nur an die erleichterten Baugenehmigungen für Bauern und daraus resultierend zig Mastbetriebe für Schweine und Hühner mit nachfolgender Nitratbelastung der Gewässer und des Grundwassers).
> 
> Angelvereine tun schon viel für Gewässer und Bestände/Artenschutz.
> Vom Müllsammeln (den Wohlstandsmüll genauso wie den "Anglermüll") über die Pflege der Gewässer und den Erhalt auch gerade gefährderter Arten (und beileibe nicht nur Fische..)..
> ...


Sorry Thomas,
aber Du vermischst hier zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge - die sich nur allzu oft an einem Ort treffen:
Nutzung und Naturschutz.

Wenn ich als Angler ein Gewässer zum Angeln nutzen möchte - ok. Soweit kein Problem und ich sehe da durchaus die Berechtigung für den Freizeit-/ Erholungssuchenden.
Aber bitteschön nicht unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes. Denn diese fadenscheinige Argumentation kann nur in die Hose gehen. 99% der Angler haben vom Naturschutz leider keine Ahnung. Und ganz sicher gibt es genau so viel Beispiele für Schäden wie Nützliches in der Natur, die durch Angler verursacht werden/ wurden. Leider gibt es für jedes Beispiel auch ein Gegenbeispiel. Beispiele?

Müllsammlungen - AngelgeräteVerpackungen, leere Madendosen, etc.
Anpflanzungen - Verbreitung "falscher" (nicht autochtoner) Arten
Besatz von Angelfischen - Verbreitung von Krankheiten, Parasiten, Neobiota
Besatz bedrohter Arten - Besatz gebietsfremder Arten/ Individuen (Ind. können sich nicht ans Gewässer anpassen können, dadurch Verschiebung der Laichzeitpunkte, keine natürliche Vermehrung mehr, bis hin zu Schädigung des Ökosystems, etc.)
ich will da gar nicht resümieren müssen, welche Seite überwiegt. |rolleyes



Das alles hat aber noch viel weniger mit der Partei "Bündins90/ Die Grünen" zu tun. Und nur weil sich diese Schlagwörter wie Umweltbewusstsein oder Naturschutz auf die Fahne schreiben, kann man wohl kaum die Aktion eines einzelnen (Galionsfigur hin oder her) abseits des politischen Geschehens, zur Marschrute einer ganzen Volksgruppe (Partei/ Schützer, wasauchimmer) heranziehen.
Oder sind alle Franzosen nun frauenverachtend? Alle Amerikaner islamhassende Republikaner? Alle Angler jetzt Schwarzangler? Ein wenig zu flach für meinen Geschmack...



Ganz schöner "Rundumschlag" über eine Vielzahl von Themen für eine letztlich harmlose Anzeige - die kaum jemand mitbekommen hätte, wäre es Klaus M. aus M. gewesen, oder? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

@ zoddl:
Du hast insofern recht, dass sich die Situation geändert haben kann.

Das war aber 2003 nachgewiesen der Fall, und damals war es gleiche mit der Heulerrettung..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juni2003_23_Nordsee.htm

Damals hatte ich mit der zuständigen Behörde in Kiel telefoniert, wo bestätigt wurde, dass  der Korpulenzfaktor (Verhältnis Länge/Umfang) auf Grund zu geringer Nahrungsressourcen bei den Seehunden ständig abnehme und dies natürlich auch zu einer Verschlechterung des Immunsystems mit nachfolgend erhöhter Gefahr von Seehundstaupe kommt, aber noch nicht direkt bedrohlich sei für die Seehunde..

In wie weit sich das heute geändert hat, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber das ist ja für den Artikel nur zweitrangig interessant, da es auch damals bereits Heulestationen gab.

Dass gleichzeitig immer noch in der Nordsee zu viel gefischt wird mit teilweise zerstörerischen Methoden (umpflügen des Meeresbodens) ist heute immer noch leider so ..


Leider!

Sowohl für Seehunde wie für uns Angler...

Auch das wäre wieder mal ein Ansatzpunkt für eine gemeinsame Politik von Anglern und Naturschützern:
Bewirtschaftung weniger durch Berufsfischerei, mehr durch Angler.
Weniger Fangmenge bei höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Ertrag und gleichzeitiger Schonung der Bestände..

Man könnte, wenn man nur wollte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



> Ganz schöner "Rundumschlag" über eine Vielzahl von Themen für eine letztlich harmlose Anzeige


Klar, wie geschrieben habe ich das auch nur (gerne natürlich) zum Anlass genommen..

Die eigentliche Sache habe ich ja schon in den ersten zwei Absätzen wegen Nichtbeweiskarkeit adacta gelegt..

Dass Funktionäre sowohl bei Anglern wie bei Schützern und Politiker erst recht viel zu weit von der Basis und Realtität weg sind, habe ich an den BEispielen ausgeführt.

Natürlich machen Angler viel Ungutes (Besatz hast Du ja schon angeführt..)...

Mir ging es aber darum zu zeigen, das eben auch die überall hofierten Schützer nicht nur Gold auf die Waage zu legen haben sondern da auch oft genug ihre eigenen Ansprüche nicht ernst nehmen..

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Basis der Schützer genauso wie die der Angler zusammen ohne ihre Funktionäre sinnvolleres hinbekommen würden, als es heute leider der Fall ist.

Schutz für und nicht vor den Menschen..
Schutz durch nutzen, nicht durch aussperren.
Ausweiten sinnvoller Bewirtschaftung und von Schutzzonen, ohne dass dadurch das Angeln insgesamt gefährdet wird..

Ich denke, dass ich das auch durchaus differenziert beschrieben habe und verweise nochmal auf meinen letzten Satz:


> Vielleicht sollten sich da mal beide Seiten einen anderen, für beide Seiten konstruktiveren Weg überlegen............


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das wäre wieder mal ein Ansatzpunkt für eine gemeinsame Politik von Anglern und Naturschützern: Bewirtschaftung weniger durch Berufsfischerei, mehr durch Angler.



Und was sagen z.B. Grüne dazu?
http://gruene-fraktion-brandenburg....ential_seiner_fischbestaende_besser_nutzen-1/

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

Ist lobenswert!!
Meine ich ehrlich..

Aber zum einen ein Einzelfall, zum anderen nicht zu Ende gedacht (Abschaffung der Prüfung, zurücksetzen etc,.)...

Siehe dazu die Antworten, die wir von den Grünen veröffentlicht haben...

Ist aber letztlich genau das, was ich meinte:
Es gibt viele gemeinsame Punkte!

Die muss man nicht schützen, die sollte man nutzen (geiles Wortspiel in dem Zusammenhang, oder?).

Als Angler wie als Schützer...

Und verweise nochmals auf meinen letzten Satz...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber zum einen ein Einzelfall, zum anderen nicht zu Ende gedacht (Abschaffung der Prüfung, zurücksetzen etc,.)...
> 
> Siehe dazu die Antworten, die wir von den Grünen veröffentlicht haben...



Welche Partei genau vertritt noch mal laut veröffentlichter Antworten offensiv die Abschaffung der Prüfung bzw. das Einführen von Catch & Decide?

Thomas, nimm es mir nicht übel, was auch immer Du argumentieren willst, aber die Grünen als Partei und Ströbele als kauziges Parteimitglied, dessen Frau ne Karpfenmurmel an den Kopf geknallt gekriegt hat, im Besonderen eignen sich überhaupt nicht als Ausgangspunkt, um den ganz großen Bogen zu schlagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



> aber die Grünen als Partei und Ströbele als kauziges Parteimitglied im Besonderen eignen sich überhaupt nicht als Ausgangspunkt, um den ganz großen Bogen zu schlagen...



Doch, natürlich...
Schon alleine deswegen, weil sowas über google eher gefunden und gelesen wird, als wenn man was über Angler oder was anglerspezifisches schreibt.

Das ist deswegen sogar ein ganz hervorragender Ansatzpunkt.

Zumal es in beiden Fällen (der persönliche von Herrn Ströbele genauso wie der Habitus seiner Partei und der Schützer) um das Verhältnis von Anspruch und Realität geht..

Wozu mir für beide Fälle auch noch der Spruch "Wasser predigen und Wein saufen" einfällt...

Und das da leider Gottes auch Funktionäre und Verbände der Angler keinesfalls eine bessere Figur machen, haben wir bis zum aktuellsten Fall ja auch dokumentiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229955


----------



## Anglero (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

Ist doch immer wieder traurig, wie beißreflexartig und völlig überzogen hier auf, zum Teil die Angelei nur im Entferntesten betreffende Dinge reagiert wird. 

Man sollte vielleicht erst mal etwas Empathie walten lassen, und sich in die Situation eines Politikers versetzen, der sich tagtäglich mit den beklopptesten Irren konfrontiert sieht. Ich meine nicht nur die Kollegen im Parlament, sondern vor allem die vielen Bürgerinnen und Bürger, die glauben, ausschließlich die Politiker seien verantwortlich für ihr verpfuschtes Leben. Da ist das Verhalten Ströbeles infolge so eines Schrecks absolut menschlich. 

Die Beleidigung "Gutmensch" hingegen ist ziemlich unverschämt und undifferenziert!

Der Zeitungsartikel zeugt auch nicht gerade von hoher journalistischer Kunst. Alleine schon die Vertiefung in die Tatsache, die Ströbeles hätten dort nicht schwimmen dürfen, sollte vielleicht eine Warnung an alle Radfahrer sein, die auf einem Zebrastreifen nicht absteigen wollen...


----------



## Jose (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*







  das ist eine übung am ungeeigneten objekt, thomas.

"wein saufen und wasser predigen", "Anspruch und Realität",
bitte sehr, wo versagt er hier welchem anspruch? 
kannst dir die antwort aber sparen, ist müßig.

diese ganze aktion läuft nach dem motto "reim dich oder ich fress dich", völlig überzogen, wenig hilfreich.

auch sollte man mal darüber meditieren, aus welchem spruchkästlein "Gutmensch" kommt und was damit bewirkt werden soll.

beide trööts dienen einzig und allein der verächtlichmachung eines menschen.

ja, überraschung, ströbele ist ein mensch.
manchmal ist das AB einfach zum schämen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



> bitte sehr, wo versagt er hier welchem anspruch?


Sein eigener Anspruch, den er selber immer jedem predigt?
Z. B. miteinander reden statt Gewalt oder Zwang (auch durch Sanktionen?)?



> auch sollte man mal darüber meditieren, aus welchem spruchkästlein "Gutmensch" kommt und was damit bewirkt werden soll.


Wohl aus dem gleichen Kästlein wie der Fischereischein???

Von den Nazis??

Und?

Heute ist der Begfriff "Gutmensch/Gutmenschentum" definitiv anders zu verstehen und die wenigsten sind wie Du alt genug und belesen genug, um zu wissen, woher das ursprünglich kommt..

Ich nehme das eben nur auf und beschreibe es so, wie wir alle es von vielen Diskussionen kennen ........



> beide trööts dienen einzig und allein der verächtlichmachung eines menschen..


Sehe ich nicht so.

Das dient zum Kenntlichmachen eines Systems an Hand eines konkreten Beispieles..

Dass es in der großen Politik wie bei den Verbänden der Schützer und leider auch der Angler weniger um die Sache oder um das vertreten der eigenen Klientel aus Überzeugung geht, sondern um den Kampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten...

Und dass gerade die, welche am lautesten hehre Grundsätze öffentlich vertreten, diese am wenigstens selber befolgen (Thema Wein und  Wasser...).....



> ja, überraschung, ströbele ist ein mensch


Sehe ich definitiv auch so und finde das nicht überraschend.

Sogar ein sehr populärer Mensch in öffentlicher Funktion..

Dem vielleicht ein Berater empfehlen würde, sein persönliches Verhalten mehr an seine Forderungen an politische Gegner anzugleichen..

Damit nicht wüste Schreiberlinge wie ich das benutzen können, um anhand dessen aufzuzeigen, wie sich das auch durch seine eigene Partei und Klientel zieht - sowie durch die Politik insgesamt und leider auch durch die Verbände/Funktionäre bei den Anglern..

Und genauso differenziert habe ich das auch beschrieben, inkl. Selbstbezichtigung (Beissreflex) , was ich weder leugnen kann noch will.....

Und einer daraus resultierenden Empfehlung an die Basis zweier oft im Gegensatz gesehenen Gruppierungen (Schützer und Angler), die viel mehr gemeinsam haben, als es ihre Funktionäre wahrhaben wollen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten sich da mal beide Seiten einen anderen, für beide Seiten konstruktiveren Weg überlegen............



Beispiel gefällig:
Kormoran..

An Hand Zahlen und Fakten einfach nachweisbar, dass der Kormoran in manchen Regionen/Gewässern schwere, nicht wieder gut zu machende Schäden anrichtet (Genpool Bachforelle, Äsche als Beispiel)...

Die Schützerfunktionäre ernennen den zum Vogel des Jahres, obwohl er inzwischen nicht nur nicht gefährdet, sondern zum Teil der Gefährdung wird.

Daraufhin treten Anglerfunktionäre alle möglichen Aktionen los, weil sie daher von ihren eigenen Fehlern in ihrer Politik ablenken können und die Chance sehen, die Angler wenigstens bei einem Thema mal wieder geschlossen hinter sich zu haben.


In beiden Fällen gings also nicht um das Thema Kormoranproblematik, sondern darum wie ich meine Klientel befriedige bzw, der anderen eine reinwürgen kann, um weiterhin eine Machtbasis zu haben.

Halte ich sowohl von den Schützern wie von den Anglern für grundfalsch.

Der Bevölkerung genauso wie der Basis der Schützer und Angler hätte man sicher leicht klarmachen können, dass der Kormoran an vielen Plätzen kein Problem darstellt und dort auch nicht reguliert werden braucht.

Dass er aber an anderen Stellen eben nicht wiedergutzumachende Schäden anrichtet und da eben nachhaltig vergrämt, und wenn das nicht gelingt auch weggeschossen gehört..

Einfacher gesunder Menschenverstand, den leider augenscheinlich weder Funktionäre noch Politiker, weder Verbände noch Parteien zu ihren Grundvoraussetzungen zählen....


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

Chritsian Ströbele ist ein mit großer Mehrheit gewählter Direktkandidat aus Berlin Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg. Er wurde in mehreren Legistlaturperioden immer wieder parteiübergreifend von den Bürgern in seinem Beizrk direkt in den Bundestag gewählt.
Seine Partei, die Grünen wollte ihn übrigens garnicht so gerne im Bundestag sehen, weshalb er auch nicht auf der Wahlliste auftaucht. Ihn als Teil des Systems zu beziechnen ist schlichtweg grober Unfug.
Ich selber komme aus diesem Stadtbezirk und kenne Herrn Ströbele als ehrlichen, aufrechten und bürgernahen Politiker, der sich nicht um Parteidiziplin schert und seine eigene Meinung und die vieler seiner Wähler offen vetritt. In diesem Zusammenhang über Machterhalt, Lobbyarbeit, Anspruch und Realität zu philosophieren ist völlig fehl am Platz. Genauso wie die Begriffe "Gutmensch", "Kohle", "Pfründe". Auch hat Herr Ströbele nichts mit  dem oft hier zitierten "Naturschützer" und Angelgegner gemein. Sein politisches Arbeitsfeld ist ein völlig anderes. Ihm geht es neben aktuellen und den Menschen nahegehenden Themen  aus seinem Wahlkreis um Friedens- und Sicherheitspolitik, um Globalisierung, Geheimdienste, Rüstungsgeschäfte usw. Dafür wird er oft angefeindet und das auch und massiv von rechten Schägern auf offener Straße. Das er da vielleicht etwas sensibel darauf reagiert, wenn er mit Boilies oder was auch immer beschossen wird, muss man nicht verstehen, erklärt aber vielleicht einiges. 
Also was alles hat das mit der hier geführten Diskusion zu tun?
Schaltet mal bitte wieder einen Gang runter.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

Auch ich schätze Christian Ströbele für vieles, was er bisher getan und erreicht hat.

Um das klarzustellen.

Und darum gehts hier ja auch nicht:
Hier gehts darum an Hand eines solchen Vorkommnisses, das im Raume steht aber unbewiesen ist (habe ich zweifach darauf hingewiesen!!), über die von mir genannten Dinge mal nachzudenken.

Mir gings nie um die Person Christian Ströbele, sondern um die genannten "Reflexe" und Handlungsweisen öffentlich verantwortlicher Personen im privaten - und eben im Unterschied zu dem, was sie öffentlich einfordern.

Ich werde aber die Überschrift entsprechend ändern, um nicht zu sehr die Person Christian Ströbele in den Fokus zu stellen.

Und auch die Einleitung dann (noch) klarer formulieren.

Ich nehme da durchaus für mich inm Anspruch, sowohl Fehler zu machen wie auch lernfähig zu sein.


----------



## Pinn (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Das er da vielleicht etwas sensibel darauf reagiert, wenn er mit Boilies oder was auch immer beschossen wird, muss man nicht verstehen, erklärt aber vielleicht einiges.
> Also was alles hat das mit der hier geführten Diskusion zu tun?
> Schaltet mal bitte wieder einen Gang runter.
> 
> ...


 
|good:
Wer hier im Forum wäre so freundlich und würde mir erlauben, ihm (oder ihr) mit meiner Zwille einen Boilie an den Kopf zu schießen? :g

Werner


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... sondern um die genannten "Reflexe" und Handlungsweisen öffentlich verantwortlicher Personen im privaten - und eben im Unterschied zu dem, was sie öffentlich einfordern...



Hier im Board gibt es genug Themen um über Angeln in Politik und Verbänden zu diskutieren. Jetzt auch noch das Beispiel von Herrn Ströbele anzuführen, ist völlig fehl am Platz.
Nochmals der Hinweis: Herr Ströbele bewegt sich als Privatperson und auch als Politiker offen und ohne Personenschutz im öffentlichen Raum und ist für seine aufrechte Haltung gegen Krieg und Rechstradikalismus mehrfach massiv und handgreiflich auf offener Straße angegangen worden. Er ist also ein stückweit für solche Angriffe sensibilisiert. In diesem Fall der 13-jährigen vielleicht ein Stück zuweit, aber das bedarf wenn, dann einer Betrachtung, was sich eine im öffentliche Leben stehende Person in seiner Privatsphäre gefallen lassen muss und hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit "Anspruch und Realität" zu tun.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> Ich werde aber die Überschrift entsprechend ändern, um nicht zu sehr die Person Christian Ströbele in den Fokus zu stellen.


Besser ist dass,denn sonst jagt er dir vielleich auch,wie diesem Heddesheimer blogger, seinen Anwalt aufn Hals!

http://www.heddesheimblog.de/2011/1...ele-grune-zeigte-13-jahrigen-heddesheimer-an/

Den rot markierten Teil lesen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Ich habe,  falls Du das bitte richtig lesen würdest, nicht auf den Vorfall mit dem 13-jährigen und der daraus resultierenden Anzeige von Herrn Ströbeles Frau abgestellt, sondern darauf, dass er wohl laut dem Bericht in einem Bereich geschwommen ist, wo das verboten ist.

Ich habe nicht mit einer Zeile über die Anzeige oder das angebliche wegnehmen der Futterschleuder oder ähnliches geschrieben..

Sogar eingangs extra darauf hingewiesen, dass dies alles nicht bewiesen ist.

Und dann gemutmaßt, was wohl Grüne oder Schützer sagen würden, wenn sie Angler in einem Gebiet erwischen würden, wo das angeln verboten wäre:


> Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn sich diese Angler an einem Seeteil aufgehalten hätten, an dem Angeln nicht erlaubt gewesen wäre?
> 
> Wie hätten da Grüne und Schützer wieder einmal die Keule geschwungen....
> 
> Und was passiert öffentlich, wenn ein grüner Politiker in einem geschützten Seeteil schwimmt, wo das verboten ist?



Deswegen machen mir da auch die Anwälte relativ wenig Sorgen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Mir ist wurscht, ob einer grün, schwarz, rot oder gestreift ist.

Mir ist auch wurscht, ob jemand Ströble, Meier oder Schulze heißt.

Wenn jemand ein für ihn verbotenes Gelände betritt, oder wie hier durchschwimmt, dann ist er für den Schaden durch sich dort berechtigt aufhaltende Personen selbst verantwortlich.

Wessen Geistes Kind dieser feine Herr ist, sieht man nun an der Anwaltlichen Drohung gegen die Berichterstatter.

Da kann er Pazifist sein, gegen rechts sein, gegen alles sein, damit bestätigt er, dass er mit den von mir im ersten Thread gelöschten Stammtischparolen absolut treffend beschrieben wurde. 

Solche Menschen sind mir zutiefst zuwieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

PS:
Kennen wir ja auch von Anglerverbandspräsidenten, dass da Zensurwünsche per Anwalt und Anzeigen gegen die eigene Klientel bei "unbotmäßiger" weiterer Diskussion geschaltet werden.

Das ist kein Vergleich oder eine Bezugnahme auf anwaltliche Maßnahmen von Herrn Ströbele, sondern ein Hinweis auf das, was uns Anglern ja von unseren eigenen Funktionären droht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Hallo Thomas9904,
schöne Wendung der Geschichte!
Ich musste wirklich herzlich lachen. 
Kannst Du jetzt vielleicht nochmal die Kurve zu den Verbänden und ihren Kampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten... kriegen, da spätestens hat es mich jedenfalls aus der Bahn geschleudert. Die Kurve war wohl zu steil genommen.
Davon ab mag Ströbele der Partei Bündnis90/die Grünen angehören. Ein "Schützer" ist er deshalb noch lange nicht. Und wo und ob mit oder ohne Badehose er mit seiner Frau privat baden geht, ist mir total plunsens, denn dafür ist er im Bezirk nicht von den Bürgern mit knapp 47% und damit weit über dem Ergebnis der "bösen Grünen" von 29% gewählt worden. 
Seine Frau kenne ich übrigens nicht und es interessiert mich auch nicht wen Sie wegen was anzeigt. Das ist ihre reine private Sache. Wenn ihr angeheirateter Ehemann ihr da zur Seite steht ist mir das genauso plunsens. Wenn aber Herr Ströbele in seiner Rolle als Bundestagsabgeordneter da rein gezogen wird, geht das eintschieden einen Schritt zu weit, egal wo und wie er da mit seiner Frau gebadet hat. 

Aber zurück zum Stammtisch. Kein Grund sowas zu löschen Ralle24. Im Gegenteil, wird damit klar wessen Geistes Kind hier von Zeit zu Zeit durch das Board schwirrt#q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Stammtisch. Kein Grund sowas zu löschen Ralle24. Im Gegenteil,* wird damit klar wessen Geistes Kind hier von Zeit zu Zeit durch das Board schwirrt*#q.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



#t

Nö - sag mal?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> Ein "Schützer" ist er deshalb noch lange nicht.


Hab ich auch nie behauptet, meine Aussage war, dass die Schützer eben Wahlzielgruppe der Grünen sind und deswegen vieles unfeflektiert von den Grünen einfach übernommen wird, auch gegen entsprechende Studien und gesunden Menschenverstand...

Also eben genau der Kampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten..

Und wenn sich Herr Ströbele als Mitglied einer Partei, die eben solche Dinge vertritt wie den Schutz z. B. der Gewässer vor den Menschen, dann angeblich als Bundestagsabgeordneter widerrechtlich in verbotenen Gewässern schwarzschwimmt, kann - und muss - man das als Medium für Angler thematisieren.

Das hat nix mit seiner Frau zu tun oder dem vom ihr angezeigten 13-jährigen.


----------



## wilhelm (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

*Thomas9904 es ist mit dir manchensmal zum speihen!*
Was hälst du eigendlich davon mal die eigenen Boardregeln zu beachten.

Siehe Hier:
Besonders a, d, i (2)

*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln* 
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die: 
a) beleidigend
b) belästigend
c) verleumderisch
d) haßerregend
e) obszön
f) sexuell orientiert
g) jugendgefährdend
h) rassistisch
i) menschenverachtend
sind.
(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.
(3) Mitglieder, welche die unter Abs. 1 und 2 genannten Verhaltensregeln verletzen, werden im Regelfall zunächst abgemahnt.
(4) Bei besonderes eklatanten Verstößen kann der Betreiber den Nutzer ohne eine vorherige Abmahnung von einer weiteren Nutzung des Anglerboards ausschließen. 
(5) Neben der boardinternen Sanktionierung in Form eines Ausschlusses werden strafbewehrte Verstöße gegen diese Boardregeln zur Anzeige gebracht. 
(6) Auch außerhalb des Anglerboards haben die Nutzer jegliche Handlungen zu unterlassen, welche die Reputation des Anglerboards gefährden, Verstöße können mit dem Ausschluß des Nutzers geahndet werden. 
(7) Es dürfen als Avatar/Profilbild/Benutzerbild nur eigene Fotos verwendet werden.
(8) Das Veröffentlichen (Ganz oder in Auszügen) von Mails oder Persönlichen Nachrichten ist verboten 
(9) Das setzen von Links zu Verkaufs- bzw Auktionsplattformen (z.B. ebay, hood, ricardo etc.) ist verboten. 

Ein weiterer Kommentar ist so glaube ich nutzlos.
Für mich persönlich macht das Board auf Grund dieser sich häufenden Vorkomnisse keinen Spass mehr.

Hochachtungsvoll

Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> (2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.


Warum das unmittelbar mit Angeln zu tun hat, hättest Du nach dem lesen des Artikels (zudem klar gekennzeichnet als Vorabveröffentlichung fürs Magazin) erkennen können...

Und was ist beleidigend/haßerregend/menscheverachtend an einer Zustandsbeschreibung mit daraus resultierendem folgenden Schluss:


> Schützer und Grüne bekommen Schnappatmung, wenn sie den Anglern/Naturnutzern eine reinwürgen können...
> 
> Umgekehrt geht den Anglern einer ab, wenn man wie im Falle hier dann einen Gutmenschen entlarven meint zu können..
> 
> *Vielleicht sollten sich da mal beide Seiten einen anderen, für beide Seiten konstruktiveren Weg überlegen............*


----------



## wilhelm (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Ach Thomas vergess es doch. Ist Sinnlos mit dir.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Christian Ströbele*

Man man man ey, überleg mal was Du da von Dir gibst. |bigeyes
Auch wenn´s ein wenig OT ist (angesicht´s der gesamten Diskussion hier aber vlt auch gar nicht mal so), muss ich da aber nochmal nachhaken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> An Hand Zahlen und Fakten einfach nachweisbar, dass der *Kormoran* in manchen Regionen/Gewässern schwere, nicht wieder gut zu machende Schäden anrichtet...
> ... und da eben nachhaltig vergrämt, und wenn das nicht gelingt auch *weggeschossen gehört*..
> 
> Einfacher gesunder Menschenverstand, den leider augenscheinlich weder Funktionäre noch Politiker, weder Verbände noch Parteien zu ihren Grundvoraussetzungen zählen....


Bitte wie?!? Versteh ich das richtig?
Anstelle die Ursachen (Strukturarmut der Gewässer, Anfütterung der Kormorane durch Besatzfisch, etc. pp.) der Probleme zu beseitigen, besser gleich die Probleme selbst abknallen?
DAS ist Dein Verständnis von "einfachem gesunden Menschenverstand"? Dann machen "die Funktionäre und Politiker" in Syrien, Ägypten, etc. alles richtig ja?! 
Vielleicht wird hier besser bald ein Schloss vorgehangen. Der Thread wird zu nichts weiter führen, als zu Unverständnis und Ärger... und alles wegen einer völlig belanglosen Anzeiger der Frau eines Politikers. Uiuiui...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Kurz zu Deinem OT (das solls dann aber bitte auch sein, gerne dazu ein eigenes Thema aufmachen):
Nein, ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, das man in vielen Gewässern vieles mit Strukturverbesserung und auch vernünftigem Besatz machen kann und auch sollte.

Aber nicht in allen (auch und gerade kleinere Teiche oder freie kleine Fließgewässer) ist das so einfach möglich..

Und zudem braucht das alles seine Zeit - wenn dann Kormorane weggeschossen werden, von denen es nachweisbar genügend gibt, um z. B. wertvolle Bestände an Äschen zu schützen - von denen es beileibe nicht genug gibt - bis Strukturverbesserungen greifen können oder da, wo keine möglich sind, ja, das halte ich für gesunden Menschenverstand, ja....


----------



## Pinn (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Herr Ströbele bewegt sich als Privatperson und auch als Politiker offen und ohne Personenschutz im öffentlichen Raum und ist für seine aufrechte Haltung gegen Krieg und Rechstradikalismus mehrfach massiv und handgreiflich auf offener Straße angegangen worden. Er ist also ein stückweit für solche Angriffe sensibilisiert. In diesem Fall der 13-jährigen vielleicht ein Stück zuweit, aber das bedarf wenn, dann einer Betrachtung, was sich eine im öffentliche Leben stehende Person in seiner Privatsphäre gefallen lassen muss und hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit "Anspruch und Realität" zu tun.


 
Der Beitrag von Tomasz ist hilfreich für die Bewertung des Vorfalles, der diese mMn. überflüssige Diskussion in verschiedenen Foren ausgelöst hat. Ich bin kein Fan vom Politiker Ströbele, aber in seiner menschlichen Reaktion auf den Boiliebeschuß und in seinen politischen Ansprüchen kann ich in diesem Fall keinen Widerspruch entdecken. Das Eine hat nämlich nix mit dem Anderen zu tun.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> aber in seiner menschlichen Reaktion auf den Boiliebeschuß und in seinen politischen Ansprüchen kann ich in diesem Fall keinen Widerspruch entdecken


Darum gings hier auch nie.

Es ging um das rechtswidrige schwimmen in einem verbotenen Bereich.

Analog zum rechtswidrigen Angeln in geschützten Gewässern.

Und das von jemanden aus einer Partei, die immer vorne mit dabei ist, wenns um Verbote geht, um Menschen von der Nutzung der Natur auszuschliessen. Diese aber selber - so der Bericht stimmt - nicht beachtet..


----------



## Jose (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Besser ist dass,denn sonst jagt er dir vielleich auch,wie diesem Heddesheimer blogger, seinen Anwalt aufn Hals!
> ...
> Den rot markierten Teil lesen!
> 
> Taxidermist



und du lies bitte nochmal die kommentare dort. schöne gesellschaft die sich dort eingestellt hat: nazi-.pack nämlich. siehe link zu pi(SS)-news.

hätten wir hier ja auch gerne, das gesindel #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> hätten wir hier ja auch gerne, das gesindel


Du weisst doch als Mod am besten, wie wir damit umgehen (würden, falls nötig)..

Das Nazizeug hat aber mit dem Thema hier (siehe Posting drüber) nichts zu tun, wo anhand dieses Beispieles "schwarzschwimmen" über den Unterschied von Anspruch und Realität sowohl bei Politikern wie bei Verbandsfunktionären  (Schützer wie Angler) geschrieben wurde..


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Falsche Keule.

Da sind doch nicht nur Nazis unterwegs. Das Vorhandensein anderer Ansichten muss man aber auch wenigstens akzeptieren.

Die Härte ist aber dieser Kommentar dort:
*
http://www.heddesheimblog.de/2011/11/22/ehefrau-von-bundestagsmitglied-christian-strobele-grune-zeigte-13-jahrigen-heddesheimer-an/#comment-25641*


|muahah:#q


----------



## Jose (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Es ging um das rechtswidrige schwimmen in einem verbotenen Bereich...




lach, 

lieber thomas, ich denk es ist zeit zum zurückrudern.
passiert uns allen mal.



rechtswidriges schwimmen im verbotenen bereich - und _das_ ist der bezug zum angeln?

thema parken


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Der Bezug wurde doch klar beschrieben:



> Darum gings hier auch nie.
> 
> Es ging um das rechtswidrige schwimmen in einem verbotenen Bereich.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur Angler haben scheinbar Beissreflexe (ich gebe die wenigstens bei mir zu).
:g


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Mal die Badeordnung gelesen? Wo habt ihr das mit dem "rechtswidrigen schwimmen in einem verbotenen Bereich her"? Weil ein anderer es geschrieben hat? Habt Ihr das geprüft? Die Badeordnung zum See ist für alle öffentlich einsehbar im Netz zu finden. Ich kann da nichts über ein Badeverbot in ausgewiesenen Zonen finden.
Aber selbst wenn es so gewesen sein sollte, Ströbele hat nie von sich behauptet ein unfehlbarer Gott zu sein. Ich messe ihn an seiner politischen Arbeit und nicht an seinem privaten Freizeitverhalten. Das hat hier nichts aber auch garnichts zu suchen.
Es interessiert mich auch nicht was Thomas9906 oder Ralle24 in ihrer Privatsphäre machen und da haben sie wie Herr Ströbele auch ein gutes Recht drauf. Wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass die beiden so vorbildliche und fehlerhaft agieren, wie sie es von anderen immer einfordern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> Wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass die beiden so vorbildliche und fehlerhaft agieren,


Deswegen habe ich ja meinen Fehler zugegeben und auch in der Einleitung entsprechend klargestellt.

Ebenso, dass diese Behauptungen nicht bewiesen sind, sondern ich diesen Bericht nur als Grundlage zu meinen Betrachtungen nehme..


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Jose schrieb:


> ...schöne gesellschaft die sich dort eingestellt hat: nazi-.pack nämlich. siehe link zu pi(SS)-news...



Es wäre wie schon mehrfach von mir geschrieben, nicht das erste mal, dass Herr Ströbele für seine Haltung offen verbal als auch tätlich von rechten Schlägern und ihren Ideologen angegriffen wurde. Das muss sich auch eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens nicht gefallen lassen, bzw. gerade sie nicht, wenn sie offen für ihre demokratische Haltung einsteht und dafür vom rechten Rand verbal und tätlich eingeschüchtert wird. Sowas darf und sollte man nicht auch noch verharmlosen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> Das muss sich auch eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens nicht gefallen lassen, bzw. gerade sie nicht, wenn sie offen für ihre demokratische Haltung einsteht und dafür vom rechten Rand verbal und tätlich eingeschüchtert wird. Sowas darf und sollte man nicht auch noch verharmlosen.


100% Zustimmung..


----------



## Pinn (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum gings hier auch nie.


Es geht um den Titel des Threads: "Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes"



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging um das rechtswidrige schwimmen in einem verbotenen Bereich..


|supergri ja, auch. Unter Anderem, aber das war nicht das zentrale Thema.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Analog zum rechtswidrigen Angeln in geschützten Gewässern..


Betriebsblind? Außer Dir sehe das wohl wenige so.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das von jemanden aus einer Partei, die immer vorne mit dabei ist, wenns um Verbote geht, um Menschen von der Nutzung der Natur auszuschliessen. Diese aber selber - so der Bericht stimmt - nicht beachtet..


Thomas ich verstehe Dich voll und ganz und bin mit Dir einer Meinung, aber der Anknüpfungspunkt Ströbele ist mMn. vollkommen ungeeignet. Mag sein, dass er sich politisch ungeschickt aus einer privaten Stressituation heraus verhalten hat. Aber menschlich kann ich das gut nachvollziehen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja meinen Fehler zugegeben und auch in der Einleitung entsprechend klargestellt....



Gut so und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sich Herr Ströbele auch für einen Fehler in seiner politischen Arbeit entschuldigen würde. Ich kenne ihn wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben aus meinem Wahlkreis und  denke das einschätzen zu können, da er sich nicht wie andere nur kurz vor der Wahl um die Bürger in seinem Wahlkreis bemüht sondern ständig ansprechbar und eine politisch gesehen ehrliche Haut ist. 
Was er aber in seiner Privatspähre tut und wo und wie er baden geht, hat nichts damit zu tun und das interessiert mich auch nicht bei Dir. Deshalb musst Du Dich auch nicht öffentlich dafür entschuldigen, wenn Du mal einen untermaßigen Fisch entnommen hast. Es ist hier einfach nicht von Interesse solange davon nicht die öffentliche Ordnung und Sicherheit tangiert wird. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*



> Aber menschlich kann ich das gut nachvollziehen.



Menschlich verstehe ich das nicht nur - ich hätte dem Bengel wahrscheinlich noch eine gefeuert..

Der Anknüpfungspunkt ist aber für mich immer noch nicht Ströbele - sondern der Bericht über sein angebliches "schwarzschwimmen"..

Und, um das klar zu machen, ich stehe voll und ganz hinter vielem, was Herrn Ströbele macht und anregt.

Ich hasse das Nazipack aus vollem Herzen und kann daher auch gut verstehen, dass Herr Ströbele sich als Mensch mit seiner Vita bei tätlichen  Angriffen zu recht durchaus hart reagieren darf.

Dass ein Boiliefüttern von ihm als tätlicher Angriff gesehen werden kann, wenn seine Frau getroffen wird, ist unbestrittten...


Aber nochmal:
Das alles hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was ich in meinem Artikel geschrieben habe..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Anspruch und Realität: Ein Kommentar an Hand eines Zeitungsberichtes*

Vorschlag:
Dann formuliert das alles mal so um, dass wir damit nicht Herrn Ströbele in irgendeiner Art und Weise einerseits unrecht tun.

Und andererseits das hier angesprochene Verhalten eines Abgeordneten einer Partei, die für immer mehr Verbote für Naturnutzer jeglicher Art steht, wenn sich dann so jemand selber nicht an solche Verbote hält, dass man das dann auch als Angler thematisieren darf..

Könnt ihr mir gerne schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Und solange mach ich das hier mal dicht..


----------

